# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  iBabi HD, Skype wireless baby monitor, Amaryllo International B.V., Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Amaryllo International B.V.

----------


## Airicist

Mary Introduces Amaryllo iBabi HD at CES 2014

Published on Jan 22, 2014

----------

